# Europe in 28 days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This thread is long overdue and should have preceded the thread of my South American trip. But better late than never, this is a photo collection of my European trip last year. Enjoy!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
* La Rambla from Placa de Catalunya to Monument a Colom*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Gaudi’s Palau Guell*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Eixample – Quadrat d’Or*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Gaudi’s Casa Batllo*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Gaudi’s La Pedrera (Casa Mila)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Sagrada Familia*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Royal Barri Gotic*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Catedral de Santa Eulalia (Barcelona Cathedral)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Official Barri Gotic*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Santa Maria del Pi Basilica*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*La Ribera & El Born*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Santa Maria del Mar Church*


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for sharing. Why didn't you visit Madrid?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Time was short . I'll be there next time for another Europe trip.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Random shots*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*El Prat Airport & the Metro*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Poble Espanyol*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Montjuic*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BARCELONA, SPAIN*
*Olympic Stadium & Complex*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The Louvre*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*St-Etienne-du-Mont*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*The Pantheon*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*Pompidou Center and Musee d’Orsay*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*St-Sulpice*


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Very good photos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*Arc de Triomphe and the view from above*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*La Defense*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*Eglise de la Madeleine*


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Awww...lovely Paris! O: Great work!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
* Opera National de Paris Garnier*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* Opera National de Paris Garnier*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* Opera National de Paris Garnier*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
* Sainte-Chapelle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*River Seine*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PARIS, FRANCE*
*Notre-Dame*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Notre-Dame*


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool pics.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

What a great trip! Looks like you managed to see a good amount in a relatively short amount of time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Piccadilly Circus*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*The London Eye*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*The View from London Eye*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*The View from London Eye*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Big Ben & Parliament House*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Big Ben & Parliament House*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Big Ben & Parliament House*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Loving your pics, Europe is shinning with class, beauty and diversity as always!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks. Europe is class! 

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Westminster Abbey*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*River Thames & Its Bridges*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*River Thames & Its Bridges*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*The Gherkin*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*The City*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Lloyd’s Building*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Kensington Palace*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Knightsbridge & South Kensington*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*British Museum*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*The London Underground*


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pictures. Looking forward to see Amsterdam.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I can´t wait to see Berlin! :dance:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Wow!! Great pictures here!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Great pictures. Looking forward to see Amsterdam.


Thank you... You have to wait for another week or two for Amsterdam. 




Skrapebook said:


> I can´t wait to see Berlin! :dance:


In a month maybe.... 




JoseRodolfo said:


> Wow!! Great pictures here!!


Thanks...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Saint Paul’s Cathedral*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Tower of London*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Tower Bridge*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LONDON, ENGLAND*
*Tower Bridge*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fabulous thread - clearly revealing the spirit and energy of each of these cities.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The Tube is slightly claustrophobic indeed. It's a funny feeling when you down there in person. And the trains are no less cramped.

Oh, and these are great pictures!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> What a fabulous thread - clearly revealing the spirit and energy of each of these cities.





Slartibartfas said:


> The Tube is slightly claustrophobic indeed. It's a funny feeling when you down there in person. And the trains are no less cramped.
> 
> Oh, and these are great pictures!


Many thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BATH, ENGLAND*
*Walking the Streets of the City*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BATH, ENGLAND*
*Walking the Streets of the City*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BATH, ENGLAND*
*The Royal Crescent & The Circus*


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great pictures! Wants me to make the same trip


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

wow.. very nice pictures you got shyaman... man I hope I can do this same trip in the future....


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Terpentin07 said:


> Great pictures! Wants me to make the same trip





pau_p1 said:


> wow.. very nice pictures you got shyaman... man I hope I can do this same trip in the future....


You'll both get there... someday


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BATH, ENGLAND*
*Bath Abbey*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BATH, ENGLAND*
*Roman Baths*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow these are very nice pictures! 

The commentairy to wich the links go, you should defenately post the commentairy in this thread as well! People don't like to klick links


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ I was thinking about that, but it's too late though. 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## DI. (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!! Great pictures here!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thank you!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Brandenburg Gate & Reichtag*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Reichtag & Pariser Platz*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Unter den Linden*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Unter den Linden*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Fernsehturm & Alexanderplatz*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Fernsehturm & Alexanderplatz

*


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi shyaman. Good to see these pics just before my eurotrip to Munich, Strasbourg, Paris, Brittany region, London and Edinburgh. 

From where did you get this view of Buckingham Palace?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ That was taken from the London Eye, zoomed in.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Museum Island*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Museum Island*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Inside Pergamonmuseum*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Inside Pergamonmuseum*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Berliner Dom*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*City view from the dome of Berliner Dom*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Checkpoint Charlie*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Gendarmenmarkt*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Breitscheidplatz*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Potsdamer Platz*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Sensational pics from Berlin´s Gendarmenmarkt, Breitscheid- and Potsdamer Platz! 



shyaman said:


> *BERLIN, GERMANY*
> *Gendarmenmarkt*





shyaman said:


> *BERLIN, GERMANY*
> *Breitscheidplatz*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Really nice photos! 

For those who don't know what this is.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous!





Skrapebook said:


> Sensational pics from Berlin´s Gendarmenmarkt, Breitscheid- and Potsdamer Platz!





Dr.Seltsam said:


> Really nice photos!
> 
> For those who don't know what this is.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*East Side Gallery (The Berlin Wall)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*East Side Gallery (The Berlin Wall)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*East Side Gallery (The Berlin Wall)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*East Side Gallery (The Berlin Wall)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
* East Side Gallery (The Berlin Wall) - The B Side*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Sony Center*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Tram, U-Bahn & S-Bahn*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Berlin Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Olympiastadion*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*
*Olympiastadion*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Mala Strana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Mala Strana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Mala Strana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Mala Strana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Mala Strana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Vltava River*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Old Town Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Old Town Hall*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Old Town Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Old Town Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Old Town Square*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Trams & Trains*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Trams & Trains*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Nove Mesto*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures of Prague.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Prague Castle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Prague Castle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Prague Castle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Prague Castle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Prague Castle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*Prague Castle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*St. Vitus Cathedral*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*St. Vitus Cathedral*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*St. Vitus Cathedral*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*St. Vitus Cathedral*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*
*St. Vitus Cathedral*


----------

